# New or old Tommasini?



## Bill Bikie

*Familiar with Olmo Scatto Classic (new)*

I'm thinking of buying a steel road bike to compliment my Pinarello Quatro. And I'm thinking of the Olmo Scatto for $1400. The Tommasini is too much money at $2400. 

I could wait forever for the perfect vintage steel road frame in my size, so I'll buy new. I'll dress it up with Campy components, what else!

I'm also buying steel because I miss the secure feel of my Bassos, Benotto, Bianchis and Klein.

I still don't quite trust carbon fiber frames. With steel I'll feel like I won't have to tip-toe over rough surfaces.

Now, should I go with silver or black components?


----------



## Ride-Fly

i'm assuming you know the difference between the sintesi and tecno. are you fairly lightweight? if not go for the tecno. i have a mid-2000-ish tecno and it is a work of art. rides great, looks even better! i'd say tommasinis have stellar reps and is on par with de rosa for brand prestige. good luck in your search!


----------



## Bill Bikie

Ride-Fly said:


> i'm assuming you know the difference between the sintesi and tecno. are you fairly lightweight? if not go for the tecno. i have a mid-2000-ish tecno and it is a work of art. rides great, looks even better! i'd say tommasinis have stellar reps and is on par with de rosa for brand prestige. good luck in your search!


I'm 5'9" and 150lbs so weight is not an issue. I really like the retro look of the Sintesi over the Techno. Thanks for your response.


----------



## OperaLover

Buy it! The only downside is you will not want to ride the carbon Pinarello nearly as much.


----------



## Bill Bikie

OperaLover said:


> Buy it!  The only downside is you will not want to ride the carbon Pinarello nearly as much.


Ya I will. The Pino will still be used for our clubs TT series, hill climbs, and short hammer rides. For now I plan on using the Tommasini for longer and laid back rides.


----------



## lewdvig

I worked all summer in 89 to buy a Tomassini with Nuovo Record and was dumb enough to sell it in order to buy a stupid Kuwahara MTB.

I'd love to have it back.


----------



## old_fat_and_slow

Go with silver components, and try to get threaded forks and a quill stem. 

Looks much more retro.


----------



## martinrjensen

Black doesn't look all that bad....


----------



## dino8031

I just sold my Tommasini Tecno circa 2000 locally. It came with a full Campy Record 9 speed grouppo and sold on Craigslist in less then a day for my asking price of $800. I think I paid $1100 for it ten years ago and I probably put 10000 miles on it. It still looks great. Not bad for $300 amortized over ten years. 

I had absolutely no idea that they were still being made and how expensive they are. 

I think maybe I sold it a little cheap, but I feel like it went to a good home. Bikes are like old friends. It's nice to know that someone will enjoy it as much as I did.

I'm now riding a Cervelo R3 which I love, but it's weird getting used to those wacky Dura Ace STI levers and that nagging feeling about how fragile carbon fiber is. I could ride the Tommasini into a brick wall and not have to worry about it. I feel like I'm tip toeing around with the Cervelo a bit, but I'm getting over that pretty quickly. 

The tommi was a very sweet bike. There's nothing quite like chrome lugs, forks and rear triangles and the feel of good quality steel. I think I'm missing it a bit. 

This is my first post by the way. I'll post an image of it as soon as I get my post count up. It was a beauty, deep blue with yellow and white accents. Deep sigh...


----------



## fourthgrace

£1200 upwards will buy you a New Old Stock top-end steel frame and all the trimmings if you search hard (part of the enjoyment!). 

Here are 3 custom builds which I built-up over the last 3 years:hope this might give you some ideas on silver/black combos!

Tommasini Tecno in Columbus EL OS with 10sp Carbon Centaur (mixed silver and black components)
Stepen Roche BioRacer in Columbus EL OS with 10sp Ultegra SL groupset (ice gray components!)
Pinarello Team Banesto in Oria ML34 with 10-sp Campy Centaur and Record mix (all silver)
Super light for steel at around 18lbs each and magic carpet ride!


----------



## laffeaux

martinrjensen said:


> Black doesn't look all that bad....


That bike some seriously short stays. The seat tube will rub off any road debris that your tires pick up.


----------



## dino8031

Sweet! I love the Tommi. 

Damn, I'm really beginning to regret selling mine. There's just nothing quite like chromed forks and rear triangles.

Carbon frames can be more than a little boring compared to these beauties.


----------



## HacO

I love them both. Great looking frames.
The Sintesi couldn't really sprint, but it sure can climb like a mountain goat.
Looking fwd to see picture(s) after you finish with your build.


----------



## bylerj1

I love steel. I am still young, therefore plenty of time to buy bikes in my life, and eventually I would love to go to full carbon but first I want a nice steel bike. A Tomassini like that must be a dream to ride... I must admit I feel a pang of jealousy!


----------



## dino8031

Here's a photo of my Tommasini Tecno that I sold recently to help finance my carbon bikes. Circa 1999, with Record 9 speed. It sold the same day on Craigs' list for $800, so I'm guessing I should have charged a little more for it. Gulp.

It was a sweet bike. 

Absolutely indestructible. 

This is only my 10th post, so it will follow next.


----------



## dino8031

Here's the photo:


----------



## martinrjensen

they are short but no rubbing. It's got at least 3/8 inch clearance. I might back off on the dropout adjusters a bit to put the wheel a little further back in the dropouts


laffeaux said:


> That bike some seriously short stays. The seat tube will rub off any road debris that your tires pick up.


----------



## TomSin

Hello all. I just built up a brand new Sintesi frame that was ordered from the factory in Italy. I'd love to post a photo, but unfortunately I don't have enough posts to do so.
If anyone would like to see a picture let me know and I'll email one.
I spent a lot of time on this forum when I was researching my build and I'd like to give back and help out wherever I can.
Regards,
Rene


----------



## martinrjensen

If you post the pictures on a photo site say like Photobucket or something you can probably at least add a link to the page. I'd love to see it also. My Tommy is posted above a few posts


TomSin said:


> Hello all. I just built up a brand new Sintesi frame that was ordered from the factory in Italy. I'd love to post a photo, but unfortunately I don't have enough posts to do so.
> If anyone would like to see a picture let me know and I'll email one.
> I spent a lot of time on this forum when I was researching my build and I'd like to give back and help out wherever I can.
> Regards,
> Rene


----------



## TomSin

martinrjensen said:


> If you post the pictures on a photo site say like Photobucket or something you can probably at least add a link to the page. I'd love to see it also. My Tommy is posted above a few posts


Thanks for the tip Martin, but they won't allow me to post links either.
However, if I keep this up I'll have 10 posts before too long. :thumbsup:
Rene


----------



## martinrjensen

Just keep talking.... What group you running on it? I have Chorus 10 mostly.


----------



## TomSin

martinrjensen said:


> Just keep talking.... What group you running on it? I have Chorus 10 mostly.


I'm running Record 10. I believe it to be from 2010 but I'm not positive about that. I think it was from the last year they produced the Record alloy gruppo. It does however have carbon shifters/paddles and a little carbon on the rear derailleur. I was also able to find some older record hubs and 2 sets of Campy Victory Strada hoops.


----------



## rufus

If I had a Tommasini I wouldn't sell it for anything. Finances don't allow at the moment, or I'd be scouring the web to find a well-kept used or NOS frame.


----------



## Ride-Fly

rufus said:


> If I had a Tommasini I wouldn't sell it for anything. Finances don't allow at the moment, or I'd be scouring the web to find a well-kept used or NOS frame.


hey rufus, i knew i liked you for a reason! Mondos and Tommas- two of the finest steel frames around. :thumbsup:


----------



## rufus

Tommasinis were my lust-for bike forever, but I couldn't pass on the chance to have Antonio Mondonico measure me for a custom-built frame. 

Still want a Tommasini some day if I can get one. Years and years ago, I just got pipped on ebay for a nice black and white Tommasini frame, went for something like $306. Probably a good thing though, as that one didn't have chromed head lugs.


----------



## TomSin

martinrjensen said:


> Just keep talking.... What group you running on it? I have Chorus 10 mostly.


Hello Martin.
Is there a thread on here where you give some insight into your build?
I'm interested to know if you bought it as is or if you built it yourself.
If you did build it yourself, what made you choose the components that you decided on?
Nice bike btw.:thumbsup: Is that what they call pearl white?
Thanks,
Rene


----------



## Ride-Fly

*My Rosso Red Tommasini Tecno- B&A*

The Before (as I orignally bought it):

The After with Chorus 10, Mavic OP with Chorus hubs. I'm thinking about putting a honey-brown Brooks Professional saddle and matching Brooks leather bartape on it. I'd also want to get a new Velo Orange 26.0 stem too. What do you think?


----------



## brewster

Nice Tecno. About the parts. This is a race bike. The Brooks and leather brown tape doesn't really fit in with a race bike vibe. If they are chosen for comfort that's another story. Ditching the red rims was a good choice. They fight with the reddish color of the frame.


----------



## Ride-Fly

brewster said:


> Nice Tecno. About the parts. This is a race bike. The Brooks and leather brown tape doesn't really fit in with a race bike vibe. If they are chosen for comfort that's another story. Ditching the red rims was a good choice. They fight with the reddish color of the frame.


Yep, the Heliums just didn't go. In fact, Heliums don't really go well with anything except maybe a Ti frame. I was thinking of putting my Heliums on my S&S coupled Dean Ti which has a red sotto voce CK headset. These two shades of red are closely matched and looks pretty good.

As for the Tecno being a "race bike"?? Back in the day, I'd agree. But I doubt anyone would consider racing on one of these nowadays. There is a poster named BNARoadie and he had the sweetest Tecno I've ever seen. It was my Tessi Red color except with white letters, and silver components and Brooks honey saddle. I think it looks better as a classic with the honey leather colors than as a sleek race bike. If you had seen this baby, I think you would be singing the same tune as me.  JMHO.


----------



## quikrick1

Here are a few shots of my Tecno (sold) and one of my CarboFire. The Tecno was all done up in silver and chrome. The CarboFire I used as much black as possible...


----------



## froze

Sort of an old post, I wonder what the OP Bill bikie decided to do?

Personally I like the older versions better because I don't care much for the look of the modern thread less headset. Those Tommasini's have a classic vintage look to them so why screw that look up with a threadless headset? then add an ugly industrial looking stem and seat post? It's just my opinion.


----------



## martinrjensen

sorry, I've been out of town for a while. I bought the frame on eBay and the parts also. built it up from the frame to the top. I have several sets of these wheels and like them. this is the first set in black and if everything else is black I think it looks pretty good.


TomSin said:


> Hello Martin.
> Is there a thread on here where you give some insight into your build?
> I'm interested to know if you bought it as is or if you built it yourself.
> If you did build it yourself, what made you choose the components that you decided on?
> Nice bike btw.:thumbsup: Is that what they call pearl white?
> Thanks,
> Rene


----------



## Montobo

Go with silver components, and try to get threaded forks and a quill stem. 

Looks much more retro.
___________________________

I second this comment. Also, what size is the head tube?


----------



## High Gear

Bill, getting close to choosing a frame yet?


----------



## TomSin

froze said:


> Sort of an old post, I wonder what the OP Bill bikie decided to do?
> 
> Personally I like the older versions better because I don't care much for the look of the modern thread less headset. Those Tommasini's have a classic vintage look to them so why screw that look up with a threadless headset? then add an ugly industrial looking stem and seat post? It's just my opinion.


The new Tommasini frames can still be ordered with a 1" headtube and a threaded steerer tube. Mine just arrived a few months ago.


----------



## High Gear

TomSin said:


> The new Tommasini frames can still be ordered with a 1" headtube and a threaded steerer tube. Mine just arrived a few months ago.


I don't think he got off the pot yet.....Last I knew, he was looking at Olmo and Carrera brands.


----------



## Ride-Fly

TomSin said:


> The new Tommasini frames can still be ordered with a 1" headtube and a threaded steerer tube. Mine just arrived a few months ago.


Sweeeeet!!!!

Did you go for the stock geo or the custom geo? It surprises the heck out of me that customization is included in the price of their frames (at least it is in Europe, if it isn't so in the States). After finding this out, I think a Tommasini will be my wife's next bike as she needs a taller HT with her 53 ETT.


----------



## TomSin

Ride-Fly said:


> Sweeeeet!!!!
> 
> Did you go for the stock geo or the custom geo? It surprises the heck out of me that customization is included in the price of their frames (at least it is in Europe, if it isn't so in the States). After finding this out, I think a Tommasini will be my wife's next bike as she needs a taller HT with her 53 ETT.


Thanks Ride-Fly, that's very kind. I still can't stop staring at it. 

I went with the standard 51cm frame. I sent my measurements and the specs from my other 2 bikes (same geo) and they recommended the 51.

I don't believe there is any extra charge for a custom build.


----------



## froze

TomSin said:


> The new Tommasini frames can still be ordered with a 1" headtube and a threaded steerer tube. Mine just arrived a few months ago.


Very nice looking bike, congrats!!!

I knew some custom builders were still building the 1" headtube with treaded steerer, but I didn't realize Tommasini was still able to that. I hope you're enjoying the ride. 

How's it equipped and how much does it weigh?


----------



## TomSin

froze said:


> Very nice looking bike, congrats!!!
> 
> I knew some custom builders were still building the 1" headtube with treaded steerer, but I didn't realize Tommasini was still able to that. I hope you're enjoying the ride.
> 
> How's it equipped and how much does it weigh?


Thanks a lot froze.

I should have done this when I first posted the photos, but better late than never as they say.

Here's a build list:

2012 Tommasini Sintesi 51cm
Campagnolo Record 10
53-39 chainset with 12-28 Chorus cassette)
170mm crank arms
Campagnolo Record threaded headset
Cinelli 1A stem 100mm
Cinelli Giro D'Italia bars 44cm
BBB bar tape black (Just purchased some Cinelli Gel tape)
Campagnolo seatpost (unbranded)
Selle San Marco Regal saddle
Campagnolo Record 36-hole hubs
Campagnolo Victory Strada tubular rims
DT Swiss spokes
Continental GranPrix 4000 tubulars
Look Keo2Max pedals


----------



## rufus

We need bigger pics, especially showing off those panels.


----------



## froze

TomSin said:


> Thanks a lot froze.
> 
> I should have done this when I first posted the photos, but better late than never as they say.
> 
> Here's a build list:
> 
> 2012 Tommasini Sintesi 51cm
> Campagnolo Record 10
> 53-39 chainset with 12-28 Chorus cassette)
> 170mm crank arms
> Campagnolo Record threaded headset
> Cinelli 1A stem 100mm
> Cinelli Giro D'Italia bars 44cm
> BBB bar tape black (Just purchased some Cinelli Gel tape)
> Campagnolo seatpost (unbranded)
> Selle San Marco Regal saddle
> Campagnolo Record 36-hole hubs
> Campagnolo Victory Strada tubular rims
> DT Swiss spokes
> Continental GranPrix 4000 tubulars
> Look Keo2Max pedals


Nicely equipped. I'm glad you went Campy...after all, how else would a person equip an Italian bike?!


----------

